# CSS nur für einen bestimmten Bereich



## EMP3ROR (16. Juli 2005)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass eine css-Datei nur für einen bestimmten Bereich auf der Homepage gilt? z.B. eine für das Menü und die andere für den Rest?


----------



## hpvw (16. Juli 2005)

Eine Möglichkeit, anhand eines Beispiels:
	
	
	



```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
   "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type"
    content="application/xhtml+xml; charset=UTF-8" />
<title>Test</title>
<style type="text/css" media="screen">
#navi h1 {
    font-size:1em;
}
#content h1 {
    font-size:3em;
}
</style>
</head>
<body>
<div id="navi">
<h1>Navigation</h1>
</div>
<div id="content">
<h1>Inhalt</h1>
</div>
</body>
</html>
```
Es gibt bestimmt noch andere Möglichkeiten.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Maik (16. Juli 2005)

Du könntest auch für jeden Seitenbereich eine indivduelle CSS-Datei erstellen und in dem Dokument einbinden:


```
<html>
<head>
<title> ... </title>

<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="menu.css">
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="content.css">

</head>
```


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Zu hpvw seinem Beispiel füge ich noch ergänzend hinzu dass jede einzelne ID nur einmalig pro Dokument angewand werden darf.
Klassen hingegen dürfen mehrfach verwendet werden, z.b. um externe Links einheitlich zu formatieren und sie gleichzeitig anders als interne Links darzustellen.
Einen kurzen Einstieg zu Klassen findest Du hier und zu ID's hier.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

